# Another Encouraging Story for the IBS Audio Program



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This just in from Australia~I'm at day 54 of the 100 day IBS programme, and have had few or no IBS symptoms for the past 3 weeks. I still can't believe it! The change is remarkable and life is so much better. Like many, I was sceptical at this approach but had tried everything else. This was a last resort. It's wonderful and I can't recommend it highly enough to anyone that cares to listen! Thank you so much.Stephanie, Australia


----------

